# The Future of Racing



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I finally finished my conversion this weekend with a lot of help from Earl. Anyways, here are some pictures.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Looks good Nik and I think 1/8 BL will become its own class, but nitro will never go away. They've had BL electric planes for years and they still fly fuel ones too. Just something about the sound of those little 2-stroke engines and being able to tune them. Of course there are days I prefer the no hassle plug and play of my electric cars, ha ha ha.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> Looks good Nik and I think 1/8 BL will become its own class, but nitro will never go away. They've had BL electric planes for years and they still fly fuel ones too. Just something about the sound of those little 2-stroke engines and being able to tune them. Of course there are days I prefer the no hassle plug and play of my electric cars, ha ha ha.


Oh my friend...never say never. I've been in this game a long time and I've seen many different forms come and go. If there's one thing I know about RC, it moves in cycles. What's popular today will die tomorrow.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Its hard to face reality ain't it?


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

madf1man said:


> Its hard to face reality ain't it?


Not really - we all wake up to it each and every morning.....its how we react to it when we face it that makes the difference for each person.

PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Oh my friend...never say never. I've been in this game a long time and I've seen many different forms come and go. If there's one thing I know about RC, it moves in cycles. What's popular today will die tomorrow.


I'll take that bet. Too many people love the sound and smell of nitro for it to ever die. Been waiting for years for 1/8 fuel to slow down and I'm sure it probably will, but it ain't going away. I'm just hoping the new track at Mike's will pick up 1/10 around here again. Talk about a whole scale that's dead in H'town, geez.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Chris, the ground work is done at the 1/10th scale track at mikes and after looking at it, i may extend it a lil. so far it is 75 X 50 or so, i want to go 75x75. I have also had a few people from La, calling me about the new track wanting to come and race....I think it will be a really good thing for us and 1/10th scale. Mikes is supposed to be getting me some pipe to put down today for the track but since the finals are this week, i won't have it ready till next weekend. that is the plan anyways.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Would be cool of some of those guys from Redstick started coming back over like when K&M was open. Ron said they're running electric down there somewhere now, I'll ask him where it was. 75 x 75 would be better if there's room.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The future of RC will remain static for awhile.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

It's never static, and it seems to vary by region. Four years ago we had a vibrant 1/10 scene here, both gas and electric. Dead as a door nail now, but in Cali, mid-west, and the NE they still have a pretty good 1/10 electric thing going. Gas truck is dead all over. The ATX now has a pretty good 1/10 electric thing going, with Slash as the biggest class. Who ever foresaw a 1/10 CORR spec class as the biggest electric class anywhere? Or 2 years ago, who thought there would be 1/8 BL buggies? Or 1/18 scale racing?


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Car looks pretty nice Nick.You electric guys crack me up lol.... Nitro has been around in RC longer than electric, it aint going anywhere. If anything it is just going to continue to gain popularity over electric. All the new electric technology is very cool, but it isn't going to change a single thing as far as nitro is concerned. Most people that buy nitro cars don't even consider an electric as an option. I have nothing against electrics, I have owned countless electrics, but they just aren't the same


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

Brushless setups are just getting started, and they will get better over the next few years. The batteries are really getting up there as well. I always tell people that once the electric scene starts to really take off, its going to blow nitro away. The Nitros will never dissapear, but the brushless classes will be the fastest by far. I am one that loves messing with the nitro engines, so electrics are usually my backup plan.


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

Looks good Nick. Hopefully I'll run into you at a track someday and maybe you can let me take it for a spin.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I agree with Guff in a way and with cjtamu in a way. However, Guff has an advantage with his experiance and many brain storming sessions over the years discussing this same type of issue. However, he forgot some of those brain storming sessions I think! :slimer:

The reason I say it is static is because we are limiting it's growth, right here, right on this forum! Were our own worst enemy's...


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Any of you are welcome to take it for a spin if I see you at the track.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

justinspeed79 said:


> Car looks pretty nice Nick.You electric guys crack me up lol.... Nitro has been around in RC longer than electric, it aint going anywhere. If anything it is just going to continue to gain popularity over electric. All the new electric technology is very cool, but it isn't going to change a single thing as far as nitro is concerned. Most people that buy nitro cars don't even consider an electric as an option. I have nothing against electrics, I have owned countless electrics, but they just aren't the same


You're right, gas has always been there, and used to be dead. I know, I used to try to race it and nobody had one. Gas is nothing new, that sound has always been there it's just become popular in the last 10 years or so.

Like I said..cycles. When I started pan cars were huge and gas was nothing, now where are the pan cars?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Like I said..cycles. When I started pan cars were huge and gas was nothing, now where are the pan cars?


They're going to be at M&M next Saturday. I saw Ron's last night, are you bringing yours?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I think he is. I hope I have something for him. 

Looks like HARC just now rescheduled their race to be on the 15th instead of 22nd. I am now not sure if I will be attending the little car event. DOH


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry man, but we're getting pushed around by the rescheduling from the Pro Series and from track availability all stemming back as far as Ike. Doing the best I can to fit in a race for all us local guys, and that was the ONLY date that didn't conflict with other large off-road racing.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> Looks like HARC just now rescheduled their race to be on the 15th instead of 22nd. I am now not sure if I will be attending the little car event. DOH


Why? Haven't you replaced the front end on the RC8 enough? Ha ha ha ha ha.

Guff, I think having a proper track to race on is a lot of it. One is that people will race whatever if there's a place to race it. 1/10 died around here when K&M had issues, and part of the reason they had issues was they were trying to build 1/8 style tracks for the people that were clamoring for it. Bigger jumps, blown out tracks = no fun for 1/10 buggies and nobody wanted to race them anymore. ATX built a 1/10 friendly track and people are racing it again. There was no 1/18 or 1/12 racing here till Trey and Danny gave people a place to race. What if those tracks were gone and 1/18 suddenly had to run on a full size track?

The other thing is schedule. With THRC and the club races there was always a set schedule. You always knew who was racing what where and coupld plan around that. These days, not so much with the bigger cars. I think it helps the mini scale that you always know when and where the race is.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I agree with Chris that the scheduling is one of the top priorities. The demographic that can afford to race also has to work to pay for that racing stuff. So being able to plan your racing plenty ahead of time so that it can be fit into our busy schedules is KEY to 90% of our racers.

I've tried my best to hold a schedule down all year and keep the dates we set up all the way back in January. The only times I have succumbed to changing the dates on the HARC schedule is when the track owners have flat out told me that they will not be open at their tracks due to re-scheduling of larger events (mainly the Pro Series).

Mini scale's scheduling is MUCH easier to hold down because none of their racers are driving out of town to other events. There aren't races in SA, Dallas, Austin, Corpus, etc going on 3-4 weekends out of every month that you have to try and work around.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Gary said:


> I agree with Guff in a way and with cjtamu in a way. However, Guff has an advantage with his experiance and many brain storming sessions over the years discussing this same type of issue. However, he forgot some of those brain storming sessions I think! :slimer:
> 
> The reason I say it is static is because we are limiting it's growth, right here, right on this forum! Were our own worst enemy's...


I think there's a jab in there, and I'm not sure why. I race several times a month at local tracks, and I'm personally responsible for bringing several new people into the hobby, and pointing them to local hobby shops to get setup.

How are we our own worst enemy?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Mikes will have a SET schedule come 2009. We are working hard to make it like it was back in the K&M days.(I miss those days) We will offer 1/10th scale racing along with the up and coming Slash racing....1/8 off road and if ya feeling skippy we can try and run 1/10 on the 1/8 scale track...Mikes has given me permission to set a schedule for 09' and I would love your input.....you can either answer here, pm me or call me 832-527-6825. I will make sure that everyones input is accounted for and looked into.....
RC is a hobby and a great one at that, where can you go for a day, hang out with buddies and just have a great time??? RC is where its at and I want Houston to soar like we used to.....Not saying that racing is down, it is just spread out so much that it is hard to get everyone together like the ole days....
CV, I will need to know what the HARC schedule is for next year and I definately want to work around that....I know it is still early to get something together for next year but if you need help, i am there brotha!!!








Paul Schulz


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> I think there's a jab in there, and I'm not sure why. I race several times a month at local tracks, and I'm personally responsible for bringing several new people into the hobby, and pointing them to local hobby shops to get setup.
> 
> How are we our own worst enemy?


This is not about you bro, but about how this site and RC is heading south IMO. I still belive in the old ways of promotion and getting new people into the hobby. Sometimes that takes promotion. Sometimes that takes low cost entry level backyard bashing/parking lot bashing to bring in new blood to the hobby.

Google the Biff Racing Team mission statement and or use use the search feature here on what the 2Cool Racing Team is about.

In a way, yes I am angy. Everytime I want to try something new, my thread gets hijacked. Maybe what I want to do, or try, isn't for everyone, but it's something I would like to try without being hijacked and told I should race here or there. I think by now everybody knows I work on Saturdays.

I hate politics in RC, but I will stand up for those who I think are my friends. I belive somebody owes PD2 an apology. JMO.

Peace yall!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Nice nick. Glad you got it all together. Hopefully one day I can get back out to the track and see it on action.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I've been around this game for a long time. I helped run, manage and maintain K&M and now I'm involved with the racing program at MnM. I spent countless hours on the floor of the Astrodome at monster truck events and even made it onto national television trying to boister our beloved hobby. Not blowing my own horn here, just putting out my resume if you will. I feel that there is only "so much" racing to go around in Houston. When you start spreading the racers out thin it hurts everybody. Currently we have a TON of racing available...if folks want to participate. 

As for PD2, if you are referring to me I wish you would come out and say it rather then hint, because honestly I'm a bit lost. What do I need to apologize for?


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> Looks like HARC just now rescheduled their race to be on the 15th instead of 22nd. I am now not sure if I will be attending the little car event. DOH


Well that bites. I was hoping that we would get a few of the 1/8 scale racers out for our race on the 15th. I know they were thinking about it but now probably wont. Oh well, guess that's just the way it goes.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> I've been around this game for a long time. I helped run, manage and maintain K&M and now I'm involved with the racing program at MnM. I spent countless hours on the floor of the Astrodome at monster truck events and even made it onto national television trying to boister our beloved hobby. Not blowing my own horn here, just putting out my resume if you will. I feel that there is only "so much" racing to go around in Houston. When you start spreading the racers out thin it hurts everybody. Currently we have a TON of racing available...if folks want to participate.
> 
> As for PD2, if you are referring to me I wish you would come out and say it rather then hint, because honestly I'm a bit lost. What do I need to apologize for?


As far as what happened to PD2, it's all on this thread.

And on a side note in the future. If I want to promote running X Mods in a ditch, I would appreciate allowing me to do so without being hijacked! LOL

Buttheads! :slimer:


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Gary said:


> As far as what happened to PD2, it's all on this thread.
> 
> And on a side note in the future. If I want to promote running X Mods in a ditch, I would appreciate allowing me to do so without being hijacked! LOL
> 
> Buttheads! :slimer:


Ok, well that means it doesn't involve me then.

Well, you are a moderator. If you wish to make a topic and rule people from weighing in with their .02 you can do that. I doubt if the thread will make it very far with only having your point of view though. You are upset because I asked why create a whole other class versus the decent crowds that we are getting now. I still ask that question. CV is getting good crowds with the nitro thing, and 1/18 is going strong. The drag guys were getting good turnsouts at Track 21 on the bashing weekends (I haven't been in a while, I assume they still are), so IMO creating a new class of Bolink Legends is not a great idea when we have better options available.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Ok, well that means it doesn't involve me then.
> 
> Well, you are a moderator. If you wish to make a topic and rule people from weighing in with their .02 you can do that. I doubt if the thread will make it very far with only having your point of view though. You are upset because I asked why create a whole other class versus the decent crowds that we are getting now. I still ask that question. CV is getting good crowds with the nitro thing, and 1/18 is going strong. The drag guys were getting good turnsouts at Track 21 on the bashing weekends (I haven't been in a while, I assume they still are), so IMO creating a new class of Bolink Legends is not a great idea when we have better options available.


Put RC beside. Isn't whatever we do about friendship?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm cornfused. Nothing has happened to PD2 here and this is nicks thread about his conversion. My comments about reality had to do with our changing world. Fuels we know now will go away some day. True racing is already looking at alternatives. Electric is the future of R/C as Nick posted


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Gary said:


> Put RC beside. Isn't whatever we do about friendship?


Umm...I'm not sure how to answer that. I enjoy racing with friends, if I didn't like the crowd then I surely wouldn't continue doing it. As I say often, I'll race anything. It doesn't much matter to me. So in the end I guess, yes, it is about pal'ing around with friends.

I know you have work constraints, so you know now. Lynn will be running "run what ya brung" parking lot races at Randy's Hobbies on Sunday's now.

I'm in!


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

It may be the future, but as soon as I start racing, yall will go back to fuel, just to get away from the Chase-a-nator...haha.

Nick, good looking car, one of these days I will come out and check out you racing!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks Chase!

BTW, I forgot to get your mom's number last night. Can you give it to me?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

jelias said:


> Well that bites. I was hoping that we would get a few of the 1/8 scale racers out for our race on the 15th. I know they were thinking about it but now probably wont. Oh well, guess that's just the way it goes.


that was the plan.

I will probably still run 18th

CV, you are doiung a great job. wasnt knocking on you

Biff, if you ever have an idea and stick with it more than a few weeks, I would be right there with you. I still have 4 vintage cars sitting around for when you were all about vintage racing....

Later
Ron


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Guff, always fun smack talking and racing with you. You race more than anyone I know. haha


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> that was the plan.
> 
> I will probably still run 18th
> 
> ...


Humm. I still have a couple of vintage rigs. The RC10T has been rebuilt. All I need is some tie rods and electronics.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi fellas


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Andy, where have you been? I still haven't even had a chance to meet you at any of the HARC races with that new 1/8 rig you got. We're racing at Southside on 11/15 if you can make it.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

*Gary, Guff, F1man, and ME!*

Wow! A lot goes on within 24 hours, eh?

First, I think the thread that Gary is referencing is not here but the RC Pics one where I expressed my opinion about not having local tracks (within "X" amount of miles or less of where I live) and about our conversation there. What was said here definitely was not in question - I just got a little philosophical with f1man on his post - and then it was just posted in fun with no real ponderance. HA!

Second, in regards to the RC Pics posts I can speak for myself, just as I did, as say that I harbor no bad feelings and have no issues with what was said or the comments that were made about my opinion and personal choice. As I said - I don't play games, I am not intimidated and for that matter I definitely don't hold grudges or have problems with anyone on this board. What happened and was said is done, over and in the past and I for one do NOT live in the past. Why? You can't do anything to change it! So who cares? What you can do is learn from it and deal with what is going on right here and now - heck, you can't even change tomorrow because it hasn't even happened! So, as for the posts there, no worries guys - just let it go. No one owes me a thing!

Thirdly, to get to the heart of the matter that I think (and will attempt to express) Gary is getting at is that we are all supposed to be a big group of friends and family, so to speak, yet we sometimes treat each other worse than we treat strangers. NO, not always are we like this, but its like that old saying - you take for grant it those that are closest to you. Sad thing is that we can do this with people who are even closer - like our spouses and kids - and treat a complete stranger better than we treat those people in our lives. The reason Gary made reference to the 2Cool Racing Team about us is that the write up, at its core, is about this. It's about pulling each other up instead of pushing each other down, regardless of who you are, what you do, what you have done for anyone or anything, what you are going to do, and where you are in terms of rank, responsibility, stature, or the like. Again, I'm not saying that everyone does this and I'm definitely not saying that anyone does this all of the time. It happens and I even can admit and point the finger at myself from time to time. The issue, more times than not, is that we, as humans, are selfish, self centered, and focused on our needs, wants and desires - its in our being and something that many say helps us survive as the human race. The problem is it goes against what we are saying here and sometimes it comes out and gets a little ugly. We each have to make the conscious effort to overcome that, not just in an RC racing group, but also with anything and everything we do - hence why the 2Cool Racing Team about us write up expands it beyond the walls of this group and into other areas such as the community. It's been a few years or more since we did a race for Shriners - there's not many weekends that go by that my head does not think about what a handful of people did and how it reached out to other organizations, such as Carlton's RC Pro, that then brought more in than what we could have done alone. Those are the kind of things we are talking about here - at least I think. I could be wrong about all of this and totally misunderstood Gary, but, if I have, I guess I at least expressed my opinion through what I thought he was getting at.

Finally, Nik, sorry to have hi-jacked your thread and posted all of this here. I love what you did to the RC8 and hope it turns out to be a great racer for ya! Enjoy it bro!

PD2


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> that was the plan.
> 
> I will probably still run 18th
> 
> ...


Same here CV.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah, didn't mean you CV when I was talking about no set schedule. I know why the HARC races had to move. All the "big" regional races are definitely one of the reasons racing here is diluted. One of the reasons Paul has done away with the Invitationals for next year. Really had the club racing in mind.

Insane, why can't they run 1/10 on its track and 1/8 on its track at the same race? Seen it done at Ncontrol and it works great. If you split days, once again you dilute the pool. It's a 100 mile round trip for me to Mike's and back. If it's 1/8 on Sat and 1/10 on Sunday or something like that, I ain't likely to make the trip twice, I'd just end up running one day.

Biff, other than this being football country, never have understood why Sunday racing hasn't worked here. But it hasn't, that's for sure.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok.....I felt like it was a jab, but no worries. I'm glad that you guys understand the reasons why I have to change the schedules sometimes.

On another note, since there are a bunch of 1/18th guys piping in on this thread, is anyone running the mini inferno? the mini LST? I want to get another 1/18 car put together, and I have a tricked out mini LST sitting here that I need to put together and was wondering if I should sell it to get something that would actually run on the track at M&M or at HIRCR in case I ever get the time to come back out with you guys and run. I've already had an RC18B & T, Vendetta buggy and truggy, a Mini-quake, and now a mini-LST. The mini LST looks a little too heavy to corner well. So that leaves the mini inferno. I bought a used one once, but it was ragged out and slow, so I've never seen what a pimped out one can do.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Ok.....I felt like it was a jab, but no worries. I'm glad that you guys understand the reasons why I have to change the schedules sometimes.
> 
> On another note, since there are a bunch of 1/18th guys piping in on this thread, is anyone running the mini inferno? the mini LST? I want to get another 1/18 car put together, and I have a tricked out mini LST sitting here that I need to put together and was wondering if I should sell it to get something that would actually run on the track at M&M or at HIRCR in case I ever get the time to come back out with you guys and run. I've already had an RC18B & T, Vendetta buggy and truggy, a Mini-quake, and now a mini-LST. The mini LST looks a little too heavy to corner well. So that leaves the mini inferno. I bought a used one once, but it was ragged out and slow, so I've never seen what a pimped out one can do.


Ken runs a Mini inferno, but it's tricked to the hills and back. From what I understand it takes a lot to make it truly race worthy. I've never seen a LST run but I say go for it. Trick it out and bring it out...show us what's up with it.

As for PD2. Honestly I don't feel there was anything to apologize in that thread. 
-He said he would race anything if there was a track on the NW side of town.
-Trey pointed out there was one
-He said still too far
-I said if 20 minutes it too far then he truly doesn't want to race

I wasn't trying to intimidate or guilt him into racing. I've said it before and I'll say it again, there is a TON of racing available around this town if folks WANT to do it. If he choses to race, well c'mon out there's plenty of it around. If he choses not to, that's his choice as well.

Nick, I'll be racing at Randy's Sunday and I'll pick up your 1/8 body then. I should have it painted by next weekend. Will that work?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

You will have to spend a ton of money one the Inferno. I've seen a few nice ones though.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep! Its always intresting to see how written comments on the web will be taken. A regular conversation in person compared to in writing on the web are usually miles apart. Absolutely nothing discussed in a web forum should be taken seriously.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Trey, is everyone still running either an RC18 or a Vendetta at your track? More vendetta's or RC18's? trucks or buggies?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I'd say an equal mix really with Vendetta increasing in popularity. Hard to beat that chassis. But for winter series we will be running on road only. M&M will be the off road track for now.


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Ok.....I felt like it was a jab, but no worries. I'm glad that you guys understand the reasons why I have to change the schedules sometimes.
> 
> On another note, since there are a bunch of 1/18th guys piping in on this thread, is anyone running the mini inferno? the mini LST? I want to get another 1/18 car put together, and I have a tricked out mini LST sitting here that I need to put together and was wondering if I should sell it to get something that would actually run on the track at M&M or at HIRCR in case I ever get the time to come back out with you guys and run. I've already had an RC18B & T, Vendetta buggy and truggy, a Mini-quake, and now a mini-LST. The mini LST looks a little too heavy to corner well. So that leaves the mini inferno. I bought a used one once, but it was ragged out and slow, so I've never seen what a pimped out one can do.


As Guff posted, Ken is the only one that has run the mini Inferno. I've never seen a Mini LST but if it's a mini truggy like the Vendetta St is than it should do well. We're basically running two chassis now (Vendetta and RC18) with Vendetta's gaining in popularity the last few race weekends. It would be nice to see you back out to race with us once in a while.

Oh yeah, and the circumstances bite not your actions. : )


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Trey is just scared. lol 

Maybe we can set up the track in the back again and have abig layout that will be good for offroad.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

CV- I've recently switched back to the RC18. I had some difficulty last weekend attributed to the Mamba ESC, but the truck itself is running well. Either one can win for sure.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

GoFaster said:


> Trey is just scared. lol
> 
> Maybe we can set up the track in the back again and have abig layout that will be good for offroad.


 I really don't like you calling me scared and I don't understand why you think I am. After all this time and you still want to disrespect me! I am seriously__________
We will! My intentions are to continue racing classes we have been just not all of them every 2 weeks!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!

Trey, you know I am messing with ya.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Messin with me!!!! Why you wanna be messin with me! Its go time buddy!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

My money's on Trey unless it's sunny. Then Ron could use the glare off that dome to blind him and Trey wouldn't know what's coming.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I want some of this too! My money is on...ME!


You are all worthless and weak. Now drop and give me twenty!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

LOL.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL. Ron and Guff on a sunny day. That's an even match right there, ha ha ha.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

put our heads togehter and make an butt hahahaha

Of course Chris T, either of us can handily whoop your bootay. hahaha jk


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

What ya'll talkin bout. Physical violence? I certainly hope not. My post earlier to Ron and its go time was obviously refering to bike riding! 
Cheez I never sad3sm See what happens on a forum! Innocent comments are all miscombobyoulated


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

madf1man said:


> What ya'll talkin bout. Physical violence? I certainly hope not. My post earlier to Ron and its go time was obviously refering to bike riding!
> Cheez I never sad3sm See what happens on a forum! Innocent comments are all miscombobyoulated


Trey, get you a bike(motorcycle that is) I should be getting one some time after Christmas. Paying off a few bills from teh house purchase first. Looking for a good 4-stroke 250, preferably a honda. I should be able to ride longer now, not as fat and lighter bike. lol

"miscombobyoulated" Trey, you calling me names now? hahahahahhaahahaha:headknock THat's too long a word for me to read. lol


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> put our heads togehter and make an butt hahahaha
> 
> Of course Chris T, either of us can handily whoop your bootay. hahaha jk


There ya go letting your bird dog mouth overload your Chihuaha arse again. You're so easy to whoop I'd only use 9 fingers.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> There ya go letting your bird dog mouth overload your Chihuaha arse again. You're so easy to whoop I'd only use 9 fingers.


Hasn't happened before, so why start now?:smile:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> Hasn't happened before, so why start now?:smile:


Happened many times before and will happen again on the 15th. Fear The Shocker! Ha ha ha ha ha. Man, I don't think we could take this thread any farther off topic if we tried to.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Guff, do you think you could have it done by Friday? The HARC race is the 15th. If not, no big deal. Not gonna rush you like I did last time. I want the same basic scheme, but you get creative freedom if you have time.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I should be able to


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Guffinator said:


> As for PD2. Honestly I don't feel there was anything to apologize in that thread.
> -He said he would race anything if there was a track on the NW side of town.
> -Trey pointed out there was one
> -He said still too far
> ...


Guff,

As I said before, NO ONE owes me ANYTHING - PERIOD! And that include a freakin apology! Just don't worry about it!

The only thing I will say about these comments:

"I said if 20 minutes it too far then he truly doesn't want to race"

"I've said it before and I'll say it again, there is a TON of racing available around this town if folks WANT to do it. If he choses to race, well c'mon out there's plenty of it around. If he choses not to, that's his choice as well."

Is there is a lot of difference between my WANT TO and my ABILITY or AVAILABILITY TO. I figure I don't need to get into my personal life just to explain why spend two hours of drive time on the freeway to get to and from a race track is not feasible all of the time for me. I figure I don't need to get into my pesonal life just to tell you that I'm a person of integrity and commitment and that not being able to make a consistent commitment to a hobby, friends, family, etc., really bothers me because of the standard that I hold myself to personally. I figure I don't need to get into my personal life to explain my work schedule and other commitments that come before a hobby that alot of times does not leave me with the ability to go to any track, regardless of how close the dang thing is. I guess I figure I would not have to get into any of this with anyone here because we are supposed to understand that we ALL love and enjoy and WANT to have fun and race, bash or play with these **** toy cars, but for some of us, its not our entire life nor the center of our focus all the time, because our life is spread thin as is.

Don't ever talk to me about my WANT vs. my taking responsibility for what I need to do and how I need to manage and deal with my life. This is exactly the kind of stuff that can and would be taken wrong on the forums, just as Trey mentions. Fortunately, what was done and said is in the past and I harbor NOTHING toward anyone so like I said, NO ONE owes my a dang thing! As everyone else has here, let's move on - this is the last comment on this and I'm done with this subject - PERIOD!

PD2


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I had this long argumentative post written on, but ya know, I don't want to argue. Never did. 

Much anger in the post above, so be it. 

Cheers to you.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH. Nick, how fast is that converted rc8?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I see frustration and it should be faster than a nitro.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Way faster than any nitro will ever be. In acceleration AND top speed.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah Donnie. The simple formula is the kv rating of the motor times the voltage. So if he's running 22.4 volts like Earl and say a 5400 kv motor, his theoretical RPM is over 120,000. The Extech dynos at 41,000 so we're giving up a little to him on the top end, LOL.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ROFL Chris. I'm running a 2050 Kv motor on 22.2 volts. Soon though, I'm gonna start running a 1700 Kv motor so that my setup will be a bit more efficient.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Didn't realize the kv ratings were so low for the bigger motors. So theoretically your top speed is about the same as a nitro engine. Unless you're geared a lot higher with the electric.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

With a lower KV motor you can go with a lot larger pinion. A higher KV motor isn't necessarily the faster choice.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I am actually geared lower than a nitro because the motor I am using spins too fast. I was running a 17 tooth clutch bell when I was running nitro. Now I am using a 13 tooth pinion.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

So theoretically your RPM is around 45K. Are you running the same spur or did you go to a smaller one?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm running a 46t Kyosho spur gear vs. the AE 44t


----------

